# [pfSense] Transmeta and FreeBSD



## Kampfwurst (May 14, 2011)

Hello

I would like to use my Futro S210 as a firewall. I installed PfSense 2.0. Everything works fine but the Transmeta Crusoe TM5800-CPU is not going to any energy saving mode.

I found this on the internet. 


> "I run pfsense on a HP T5700 thin client box. Which has a Transmeta TM5800 CPU. I want to use the longrun feature of crusoe cpu instead of powerd. FreeBSD 8.1 support longrun by compile with options CPU_ENABLE_LONGRUN, but that require recompile the kernel. I can rebuild a custom pfsense. But I think maybe a kld module is better. I found Tamotsu HATTORI's work http://home.att.ne.jp/delta/athlete/longrun/longrun_e.html.But It is slightly out of date. So I convert the longrun.c in FreeBSD src to a module. The binary package for FB81 at http://bitbucket.org/chunlinyao/longrun/downloads/longrun-FB81.2011.1.1.tbz
> Here is source code. https://bitbucket.org/chunlinyao/longrun/overview"



I downloaded the binary package but I donÂ´t know how to install that.

Maybe someone can help me. It's my first time that I use FreeBSD.

Greetings Christoph


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 14, 2011)

Note: Topics about PC-BSD | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD


----------



## da1 (May 14, 2011)

It's quite simple actually, just unpack the archive, go to the "modules" directory and do 
	
	



```
kldload longrun.ko
```
. Then, you can check if the module was loaded by 
	
	



```
kldstat
```
.


----------



## Kampfwurst (May 14, 2011)

Thank you. 

It looks great. Now I can change the frequency.

What will happen when I reboot? Is it possible that it starts the longrun.ko automatically?


----------



## da1 (May 15, 2011)

Kampfwurst said:
			
		

> What will happen when I reboot? Is it possible that it starts the longrun.ko automatically?



Nope. You need to copy the kernel module file to /boot/kernel and set 
	
	



```
longrun_load="YES"
```
 in /boot/loader.conf.


----------



## Kampfwurst (May 15, 2011)

Hello,

I tried this but it's not working.:\


```
autoboot_delay="3"
vm.kmem_size="435544320"
vm.kmem_size_max="535544320"
kern.ipc.nmbclusters="0"
hw.ata.ata_dma=0
hw.ata.atapi_dma=0
logrun_load="YES"
```


----------



## chunlinyao (May 15, 2011)

Kampfwurst said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> I would like to use my Futro S210 as a firewall. I installed PfSense 2.0. Everything works fine but the Transmeta Crusoe TM5800-CPU is not going to any energy saving mode.
> 
> ...



Use pkg_add to install it.

```
$ pkg_add longrun-FB81.2011.1.1.tbz
```


----------



## tingo (May 15, 2011)

Kampfwurst said:
			
		

> I tried this but its not working.:\
> 
> logrun_load="YES"



Err, that is a typo. It should read

```
longrun_load="YES"
```
Notice the missing "n". In general you use 
	
	



```
modulename_load="YES"
```
 in /boot/loader.conf (as explained in the man page).


----------



## da1 (May 15, 2011)

> Notice the missing "o".


Actually, it was a missing "n". Sorry 'bout that, my bad, initial post corrected .



> Use pkg_add to install it.


Yes, you are right. It would be better this way because you can keep track of the module.


----------



## tingo (May 15, 2011)

da1 said:
			
		

> Actually, it was a missing "n". Sorry 'bout that, my bad, initial post corrected .



Yes, errors multiply.  Now I have corrected my post also.


----------

